# Despite emailing



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

...Jae nearly two weeks ago, I still have no access to the forum from work. It says my IP address is barred, so I guess some miscreant must have been logging in from my work place (fairly large bank) and their ban is unfortunately also being felt by me.

I miss the TT forum, most of my tinternet surfing is from work, it would be good to be able to get on. Keeps me away from Scoobynet.

Anyone able to help?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Could it not be that the ******** ip is barred through your work? I take it the IT lot there have a form of net cache control software!


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

1- http://babelfish.altavista.com/

2- french to english

3-shove in forum address

4- enjoy


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

No, its specifically an HTTP response from the TT forum web server, not a firewall issue.


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

should still work as IP is from altavista and not your own PC so is not banned.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> should still work as IP is from altavista and not your own PC so is not banned.


Brilliant, i'm blocked from work, so i'll have to try this on monday!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> ...Jae nearly two weeks ago, I still have no access to the forum from work. It says my IP address is barred, so I guess some miscreant must have been logging in from my work place (fairly large bank) and their ban is unfortunately also being felt by me.
> 
> I miss the TT forum, most of my tinternet surfing is from work, it would be good to be able to get on. Keeps me away from Scoobynet.
> 
> Anyone able to help?


So you're expecting Jae to change the site's IP address becuase your workplace has it blocked?!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > ...Jae nearly two weeks ago, I still have no access to the forum from work. It says my IP address is barred, so I guess some miscreant must have been logging in from my work place (fairly large bank) and their ban is unfortunately also being felt by me.
> ...


Wooooah there Clive hold yer horses, Carlos' error is a block from the ******** not from Carls work firewall. Jae can unrestrict his IP from the TTF's blocked list and bingo he will have access again....

.... when Jae finally reads this message or email Carl has sent!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> So you're expecting Jae to change the site's IP address becuase your workplace has it blocked?!


Yes please. Given all the time I've spent on this website over the years, its the least he can do.

Keep up at the back.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > So you're expecting Jae to change the site's IP address becuase your workplace has it blocked?!
> ...


LOL - sorry, not only did I completely misunderstand, I also didn't check back for a week to find out I'd been a numpty!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Still no access :x :x :x


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Try now


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Aha!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

A happy ending


----------

